# Shirt button keeps popping through hole



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm having a problem with one of my Borrelli shirts: one of the chest buttons won't stay buttoned; virtually every time I spread my arms it pops through the hole. Does anyone have a cure for this? (particularly for these extra thick MOP buttons)


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Used to happen with some of my Borrelli shirts, but not with anything else.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

LARon said:


> I'm having a problem with one of my Borrelli shirts: one of the chest buttons won't stay buttoned; virtually every time I spread my arms it pops through the hole. Does anyone have a cure for this? (particularly for these extra thick MOP buttons)


The obvious answer, of course, is to stop spreading your arms. Or, without putting too fine a point on the obvious, the buttonhole is a bit too large and/or the shirt is a bit too small through the chest; a quick stitch or two with matching thread should do the job quite nicely, or rethink the size of shirt you buy in that brand.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

iammatt said:


> Used to happen with some of my Borrelli shirts, but not with anything else.


Interesting; so, might we consider this a Borrelli design defect?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

One of many...

j/k the new shirts seem to have a lot of problems that the old ones did not. I can't tell you why 'cause I don't know.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

LARon said:


> Does anyone have a cure for this?


:idea: Sew up a bit of the buttonhole.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------



## William Massena (Mar 20, 2004)

*What are these defects?*



iammatt said:


> One of many...
> 
> j/k the new shirts seem to have a lot of problems that the old ones did not. I can't tell you why 'cause I don't know.


I have owned Borrelli shirts since the mid 90's, I must have bought 8 dozen MTM, a few dozen RTW over the years . The shirt has evolved over the last 10 years and has much more of these pseudo Neapolitan hand details but they have hardly any impact on the intrisic quality of the shirt. The fabric choice has improved, the MTM program has seen a few major improvement but also a few set backs mostly due to the rapid growth of this small family business over the last ten years. I cannot see major defects in their shirts, never had a problem with buttons not closing properly. I do not only wear Borrelli, I am also a customer of Battistoni, Charvet and I was (a long time ago) a T&A client. Borrelli might not be in that league but they are not that rip off that seems to be its reputation lately on this board.

One may not like the obnoxious buttons, the over the top hand details but it is more a matter of taste /design style than a defect that is affecting the quality of the shirt

William Massena


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

This is an intrinsic problem due to the cubic shape of the button. To function properly, a button should be at least twice as wide as it is thick. You can sew the buttonhole closed slightly which will solve the problem as well as making the shirt harder to button and unbutton.

Or you could just go for a boob-reduction job to reduce the strain on the button. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I had this problem on a Borrelli formal shirt -- the studs just kept popping out of the buttonholes. A shirtmaker suggested that the buttonholes be partially stitched closed, and that seems to have helped. I have never had the problem with Borrelli buttons, though. More often, I can barely get them through the buttonholes.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Funny thing is, its a relatively new MTM that fits perfectly well, except at the widest part of the chest. 

I've always known I could just add a stitch of thread and narrow the hole, I just thought maybe someone with more experience (like Alex) could provide some alternative suggestion/rationale. 
(Plus, I also feared I'd be fighting with that narrowed hole from now on, as others confirm.)


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

LARon said:


> Funny thing is, its a relatively new MTM that fits perfectly well, except at the widest part of the chest.
> 
> I've always known I could just add a stitch of thread and narrow the hole, I just thought maybe someone with more experience (like Alex) could provide some alternative suggestion/rationale.
> (Plus, I also feared I'd be fighting with that narrowed hole from now on, as others confirm.)


 Well ... the wisest alternative would be to remove the chunkys and replace them with some proper, thick, M.O.P. buttons. :idea:

I don't want to get started on any kind of rant, but as I said above, the cubic button is about as functional for its purpose as were the Edsel and Howard Hughes plywood airplane.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

LARon said:


> Funny thing is, its a relatively new MTM that fits perfectly well, except at the widest part of the chest...


If made-to-measure, it seems to me that they didn't measure you very well. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but I would think the widest part of the chest would be an essential measurement for a shirt. I, personally, would be inclined to have them do it over.

Kabbaz, weigh in here on this issue.


----------



## Andre Yew (Sep 2, 2005)

The Borrelli MTM process basically measures three things: sleeve length (of one arm), chest diameter, and neck diameter. It's pretty underwhelming.

--Andre


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Button hole...*



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Or you could just go for a boob-reduction job to reduce the strain on the button. :icon_smile_wink:


Oh no Mr K... hihi:icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tomasso said:


> :idea: Sew up a bit of the buttonhole.


That's what I was thinking


----------

